# new Brinkman single AA?



## hogger (Jul 18, 2009)

I saw this light in Acadamy Sports. Rubberized body, no clip or lanyard hole that I could see. Cree led, op reflector. Nice looking little light for $14.99. Someone give it a try. I would but my supervisor would:scowl:


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 18, 2009)

Hmm sounds intresting, but we dont have an achemdy sports around here...any pictures or something?


----------



## hogger (Jul 18, 2009)

Take their maxfire 2xcr123 and shrink it down and there you have it. sorry but no pix.


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this the light?

(_Moderator note: Hotlinked pic removed IAW CPF Image Rules._)


----------



## hogger (Jul 18, 2009)

no it's a new one no exposed hard plastic all soft rubber like it bigger brothers from Brinkman..


----------



## sed6 (Jul 18, 2009)

Bought it, love it. Just like it's 2 x 123 brother. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## hogger (Jul 18, 2009)

I edited my earlier post but it didn't make it. I think that it looks like a mini surefire g2....do you agree


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 18, 2009)

sed6 said:


> Bought it, love it. Just like it's 2 x 123 brother. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## sed6 (Jul 18, 2009)

As promised, some pics.



 

 

 





 

 

 



I also bought mine at Academy Sports. They were mis-priced so I got mine for $8.99. Should have bought more for that price. The light has a reverse clicky unlike it's big brother that has a forward clicky. The lens is plastic as is the reflector which has a nice LOP texture. You can see from the beam shot it has a nice hot center, good spill, no rings and a decent transition from spot to spill. I added some LDF (light diffusing film) to further smooth it out. I also tried the 14500 in it.  I knew better but since it came from a local store I can easily exchange it. The wife loves the light and immediately snagged the good one for her nightstand. I love that it has 1AA so she can care for and feed it herself.


----------



## hogger (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks for the pics. It seems like a nice g/p light for the price.:thumbsup:


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dude, is that an XP-E? That's a very nice looking light (that other 1aa Cree Brinkman sucked BTW).

"The light has a reverse clicky unlike it's big brother that has a forward clicky." It says on the back of the package it has a tactical switch with momentary?


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 19, 2009)

It is a nice looking light, do you guys know what the runtime is like.......looking to get one for around the house.


----------



## sweetlight (Jul 19, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Dude, is that an XP-E? That's a very nice looking light (that other 1aa Cree Brinkman sucked BTW).
> 
> "The light has a reverse clicky unlike it's big brother that has a forward clicky." It says on the back of the package it has a tactical switch with momentary?


 
Reverse clickies can be used as a tactical switch. Click on then push for momentary off. I'm not a fan of them but technically they can pass.


----------



## sweetlight (Jul 19, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> It is a nice looking light, do you guys know what the runtime is like.......looking to get one for around the house.


 

According to the package two hours. That seems to be what most of these type lights are rated for.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 19, 2009)

sweetlight said:


> Reverse clickies can be used as a tactical switch. Click on then push for momentary off. I'm not a fan of them but technically they can pass.



Ah true, it does say momentary on/off, sneaky advertising.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks man....i plan on going to wallyworld and target to see if they carry it....hope they do.


----------



## LightJaguar (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow that light looks interesting. I have a Maxfire LX that I bought from a fellow member. I put cree drop in and it's my work horse light. Now I'm going to have to buy it's lil brother. I wish that they would bring back the Maxfire LX.


----------



## hogger (Jul 20, 2009)

if i am not mistaken Acadamy sports sells the maxfire 2 cr123. I have not seen the mini maxfire @ my wallyworld or target btw. You would think that any store that carries Brinkmann would jump on these. Nice price point and simple for the masses.


----------



## tango44 (Jul 20, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Thanks man....i plan on going to wallyworld and target to see if they carry it....hope they do.



Please let us know my local WalMart and Super Target is only a couple of miles driving from my office.

Thank you.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 20, 2009)

lol man seems like a cool lil light. any guess on what the lumen output is?

edit, opps i see the front packaging now...next question lol does it really look like its 60 lumens? or less?


----------



## Skyeye (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got mine this morning and so far it looks like a keeper!:twothumbs As far as the lumen question, it appears to be every bit of 60 lumens at the source. Now, out the front perhaps a little less. I don't have a meter to test it. I do know that it is at least 10% or so brighter than my new TwinTask 1L CR123 on the LED side. It is small and light and can be thrown in pocket or purse cause it's rubber. No scratches to worry about. It will make a very good back-up carry. I am going to let it run to see when it poops out. 

Notice the color difference between it and the little Streamlight.
You can also notice the brightness factor.


----------



## tango44 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Just one more questions, how much did you paid for it and where did you get it?
Thank you.


----------



## Skyeye (Aug 3, 2009)

Only place in my area is Academy Sporting Goods. I checked Target and Wal-Mart and they don't yet carry them. Academy price $14.88.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 3, 2009)

blah, looks like a good light, but i dont see any where that carries it in my area either..


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 3, 2009)

Same here.....im just wasting gas...lol. We all might have to chip in and have someone go out and get us one.


----------



## Skyeye (Aug 3, 2009)

I can assure you that it is a good light! It's sort of the antithesis of "you get what you pay for". Personally, I find it as good a carry you could find especially given this price point. Good luck on finding one!


----------



## Wyeast (Aug 3, 2009)

$15 for a 1AA (possibly) XP-E light? 

Although... how's the heatsinking on that? :thinking:


----------



## Skyeye (Aug 3, 2009)

I just looked at the pill under a strong magnifier and it indeed does look like an XP-E chip. I looked up a good pic of that type of chip and the one in the little Brinkmann looks identical. Incidentally, the run time test I did drained the supplied battery in just shy of the advertised run time so they have their facts together. Don't know how or if it's regulated. It got dimmer half way through the period. Put a fresh duracell in her and she's back to normal.

I can tell you this... it's BRIGHT!  Tonight I will take it out to dark skies and see how she throws.


----------



## Skyeye (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got back from a very dark area (save for the nearly full Moon). The little Brinkmann is a phenominal thrower for it's size and the unique thing is the spill is very crisp and even, not overwhelming but there if you need it. This is a well designed reflector! I could easily see objects 150-200 feet away. I can't believe all this light from one single AAA! The only light of it's size that I have that out throws it is my 115 lumen Coleman 2-CR2.

I'm going back tomorrow to get another before they sell out.


----------



## blademan (Aug 3, 2009)

I modded mine with a forward clicky and It's going into edc rotation. I love the beam.


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe there's a XP-E B&M light for that cheap. Unless it's an XP-C.


----------



## Skyeye (Aug 3, 2009)

What ever it is it's mighty good for it's size!


----------



## rala (Aug 3, 2009)

Is the mini similar in ways other than just looks? Does it take p60ish drop-ins? If it does, I'm in for a couple.


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 4, 2009)

The one way to tell an XP-E/XR-E from an XP-C/XR-C is to look at the bond wires, the C if I remember right, should only have 2, the E should have 3 or 4. One advatage of the C's is that the die is smaller than the E die, so lumen per lumen in the same reflector, the C will throw better.


----------



## hogger (Aug 6, 2009)

I picked up this light, very nice:twothumbs. I would compare the beam to my LF3XT very smooth transition from spot to spill. I had to return mine for another because the plastic lens had a spru mark from the molding process, which left a small cloudy spot that showed in the beam. I also saw two other new members to this Brinkmann line, a 3aaa version 140 lumens $29.99 and a tilt head work light all Cree's as well. Only seen @ Academy so far.

Has anyone found a slick way to attach a lanyard or clip yet?


----------



## damn_hammer (Aug 12, 2009)

It's been weeks since this light was spotted. Has anyone seen one besides Academy Sports? There are none in NC.


----------



## hogger (Aug 12, 2009)

You would think that they would make their way to Wally World, since they sell Brinkmann. Mine has a warm tint on eneloop's. How about current owners tints?


----------



## Marduke (Aug 12, 2009)

I have probably the newest Academy Sports in the country, it opened just last week. Strangely enough, it's not on the shelf.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 12, 2009)

i checked a wally's world in Northern VA, only the other brink manns...nothing new yet..


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 24, 2009)

sed6 said:


> I also bought mine at Academy Sports. They were mis-priced so I got mine for $8.99. Should have bought more for that price.


Nice, would have bought a few myself at that price to have a basic edc or loaners or work lights and such.

Any Canadians reading this thread may be happy to know that Canadian Tire is carrying this light under the Noma brand for $19.99. It said Cree XP-E and 60 Lumens on package. Almost bought one today when I saw it.


----------



## PJD (Aug 29, 2009)

I picked one of these up yesterday at Academy Sports, and like Skyeye, I too am VERY impressed with the "bang for the buck" of this little light! I'm not sure about the heat-sinking, or how it's set up, but there definitely seems to be a thermal path between the emitter and the metal sleeve that's inside the battery tube. The light does not dim shortly after turning it on like the Brinkmann 2AAA Cree light sold at WallyWorld (...that one had absolutely NO heat-sinking). I was a little disappointed at the switch...the package says, and I quote, "tactical switch with momentary on", and the light does in fact have a reverse clicky. Aside from that, for $14.88 plus tax, Brinkmann has definitely put out a winner with this one! It seems to be damn near as bright as my LumaPower ConneXion X2 that I'm running on 14500's, and it has one of the most flawless beams I've seen from ANY light in a long time...and I am a BONAFIDE white wall hunter! The only place I've seen that carries it so far is Academy Sports. If you're thinking about pulling the trigger on this one, DO IT! I guarantee that you WON'T be disappointed. From a bang-for-the-buck standpoint, this is one little light that's hard to beat. VERY impressive output with a flawless beam! I'm gonna try to find a glass lens to put in mine...aside from that, it'll remain unchanged (...and I've "doctored" many brick and mortar lights over the last seven years!).

PJD


----------



## damn_hammer (Sep 1, 2009)

i called brinkmann cs today to find out where i could get this light without having to drive out of state. they said that there are only two retailers carrying it, academy sports, and pepboys. it looks like another option is to order directly through brinkmann by phone. ordered two from them at $15.95 each plus $5 shipping. the model number i gave them from sed6's photo pics is 809-1095-0. thanks sed6.

can anyone with the light tell me the width of the flat spot on the head of the light? i want to order some glo-flex, or similar reflective tape so there are no issues locating it in the dark.

has anyone figured out how to attach a lanyard?


----------



## sed6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you be more specific as to what flat part you mean? I'd be happy to measure it for you.

In regards to the emitter, it's a XP-C in that it only has two wires going to it.

The P-60 drop in won't fit, its about 2mm to wide. 

The lens is 25mm in dia exactly for anyone who wants to order some glass ones.

And to blademan, how'd you convert into a forward clicky?

ETA: Yes Pep Boys also has these but at $19.99 ea. Blah. Academy for $14.99 is the way to go.


----------



## damn_hammer (Sep 2, 2009)

i had sent brinkmann an email a few days ago, and they just now responded back after talking with them on the phone yesterday. according to this email wal-mart is supposed to be carrying this as well. i haven't checked this out for myself. i try to stay away from wal-mart, as it's like walking into a third world country.

sed6, the outside circumference of the lights head looks like a good spot for a band of reflective tape. the width of this band is at question.


----------



## sed6 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you mean this flat spot, the width is 10mm. Clearly something a little wider would fit, but 10mm or less will keep it between those lines.


----------



## dale465 (Sep 3, 2009)

A forward clicky mod would be perfect.


----------



## damn_hammer (Sep 3, 2009)

sed6 said:


> If you mean this flat spot, the width is 10mm. Clearly something a little wider would fit, but 10mm or less will keep it between those lines.



That is the one, thanks.

10 millimeters = 0.393700787 inches


----------



## sed6 (Sep 3, 2009)

damn_hammer said:


> That is the one, thanks.
> 
> 10 millimeters = 0.393700787 inches


 
Yeah my ruler reads inches too but that was too long to type so I shortened it to millimeters


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 3, 2009)

YAYYY ITS AT PEPBOYS! i got to go check it out at my local one...

hows the heat sinking for this light?


----------



## blademan (Sep 3, 2009)

I dremeled a switch out of a romisen and it fits with the romisen rubeer button. I then put in a steel washer to make negative contact.


----------



## sed6 (Sep 3, 2009)

blademan said:


> I dremeled a switch out of a romisen and it fits with the romisen rubeer button. I then put in a steel washer to make negative contact.


 
Cool idea, thanks.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish there was someplace you could purchase these lights online...


----------



## damn_hammer (Sep 11, 2009)

Received my Brinkmans yesterday. Found that a 1" key split ring fits very well in the groove between the body and tail cap, providing an attachment point for a lanyard. Thought about getting a surefire lanyard system, but they cost as much as the light itself. Also, can't figure out he difference between z33, and z34.


----------



## Flashlike (Sep 11, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> I wish there was someplace you could purchase these lights online...




Schuey2002--I agree. I searched for quite a while just trying to find the Brinkmann website. It is www.thebrinkmanncorp.com 

You can purchase their flashlights online, but it doesn't appear that this one is listed. At least I couldn't find it. 
http://www.thebrinkmanncorp.com/Shop/?category=Flashlights+&+Spotlights

Perhaps this flashlight will be available online or in more B&M stores in the near future!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^^

Thanks! But I have decided to go another route this time..


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 7, 2009)

Now that some time has passed, I'm now starting to want one of these lights again. Sure wished they were available someplace nearby, like Walmart.. 

:sigh:


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Oct 7, 2009)

Does Brinkmann still manufacture this ? I don't see it listed on their website.


----------



## timbo114 (Oct 7, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> Now that some time has passed, I'm now starting to want one of these lights again. Sure wished they were available someplace nearby, like Walmart..
> 
> :sigh:



I just saw this light on a peg @ Pepboys. almost $19 !


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Oct 7, 2009)

May I ask someone for the approximate length, width (bezel), and width (head at widest part) ?


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 7, 2009)

timbo114 said:


> I just saw this light on a peg @ Pepboys. almost $19 !



Dude, I'd snatch one up at $19. My local PB wants 29.95...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 8, 2009)

timbo114 said:


> I just saw this light on a peg @ Pepboys. almost $19 !


I emailed Brinkmann asking them where I could find these lights for sale.

They told me to try Pep Boys or Academy Sports. I told them neither one has any stores here in Oregon. I then asked them if I could buy one directly from them. I still haven't heard back.. :candle:


----------



## damn_hammer (Oct 8, 2009)

Call Brinkmann @ (800)527-0717, option 1,1,4 and then leave your call back number. Their customer service will call within ~24 hours, at least they did the two times I contacted them. Tell them you want to order model# 809-1095-0 over the phone. I thought CS was pretty good. I ordered two of them. One broke, and they sent me another one no problem. One thing I noticed about this light is that it is warmer tint then most of my other lights (d10/r2, t100c2, p100a2, h501, etc ...). I like it. Nice light to let the wife or anyone borrow, no instructions needed. Also, the initial price they gave was $15 plus shipping, they came down a few bucks when I asked if they could. No promises, but doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks! I'll give them a call and see I can't order one of these lights..


----------



## post tenebras (Oct 8, 2009)

It looks like a plastic ElZetta ZFL-M60, and that's a good thing.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was thinking that the Brinkmann 1AA could be a great light for my mother as a light for stepping out into the yard at night. But I don't have any idea if the switch is easy enough or too hard to click on/off.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Oct 8, 2009)

I stopped at a Pep Boys today. Besides the 1AA Brinkmann _($ 19.99 at this location)_, there were two other Brinkmann flashlights which also are not listed on the Brinkmann website.

809-1085-1 $ 29.99
It looked a little bit bigger version of the 1AA Brinkmann.
*sed6* has a picture of it on page one of this thread:
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2876405330048482531RARWaC
It did not look like the Brinkmann with the identical model # that EngrPaul reviewed in this thread _(link)_

809-2030-0 2AA
It looks similar to a Mini Maglite

And then there was the 809-2082-0 2D which *is* listed on Brinkmann's website.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Oct 9, 2009)

This Pep Boys also has a 2AAA Energizer Hard Case Inspection flashlight model # TUFFPL22PH _($ 19.99)_

How does the output of the 1AA Brinkmann compare with the beamshot in the review of the Energizer Inspection flashlight ?

"_*LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!_"
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180431


----------



## piper (Oct 14, 2009)

Flashfirstask?later said:


> Any Canadians reading this thread may be happy to know that Canadian Tire is carrying this light under the Noma brand for $19.99. It said Cree XP-E and 60 Lumens on package. Almost bought one today when I saw it.


Hi,

I know I'm a bit late to this thread but does anyone know if these lights are still available in Canada? I'm in Montreal. I tried Canadian Tire but no joy.

Thanks,

Piper


----------



## PJD (Oct 14, 2009)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> This Pep Boys also has a 2AAA Energizer Hard Case Inspection flashlight model # TUFFPL22PH _($ 19.99)_
> 
> How does the output of the 1AA Brinkmann compare with the beamshot in the review of the Energizer Inspection flashlight ?
> 
> ...



MojaveMoon07...I owned the 2AAA Energizer inspection light a short while back. While it's output isn't bad for a 2AAA utility light, the Brinkmann 1AA, simply put, blows it away as far as output is concerned. In all fairness however, they're two completely different animals all together. The Energizer is designed to be an up-close inspection light, and in this capacity it functions very well...if it were TOO bright, it's usefulness would be diminished due to light reflected back in your eyes when you're trying to "inspect" something. The Brinkmann is touted as a "tactical" light. While I personally don't think it's output is bright enough to qualify it as a bonafide "TACTICAL" light, it's still plenty bright for most things you'd ever need a good utility light for. It throws a VERY smooth beam a pretty good way for a 1AA light of ANY brand. They're both pretty good "brick and mortar" lights, but IMHO the Brinkmann gives you considerably more bang for the buck! Hope that helped...

PJD


----------



## dementedlemur (Oct 15, 2009)

Now available at walmart for $20, free site to store pickup. 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12429494

I still have $10 or so left on a gift card so this is really tempting.


----------



## alfreddajero (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice.....thanks for the link.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 17, 2009)

piper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know I'm a bit late to this thread but does anyone know if these lights are still available in Canada? I'm in Montreal. I tried Canadian Tire but no joy.
> 
> ...


You may have to check more then one Canadian Tire store as where I am they are only at two of the four stores I have been to so far. Some stores do not seem to have as much a collection of flashlights as others, especially if they are renovating at time. Why they do not have this one online yet I wonder...


----------



## piper (Oct 17, 2009)

Flashfirstask?later said:


> You may have to check more then one Canadian Tire store as where I am they are only at two of the four stores I have been to so far. Some stores do not seem to have as much a collection of flashlights as others, especially if they are renovating at time. Why they do not have this one online yet I wonder...




Where are you located?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 17, 2009)

Manitoba.


----------



## piper (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I almost had to go to Manitoba to find it! I found it at the 5th store I tried. Slowly moving west it was the farthest away from my place. Go figure.

For reference it is CDN Tire # 065-2068-4 NOMA Glass Reinforced Nylon Flashlight. 60 Lumens CREE XLamp XP-E LED.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, since I keep procrastinating and forgetting to call Brinkmann, I'll just order one from Walmart instead.



ETA: I ordered one from Wallyville. As soon as it gets here, I'll post my impressions of it and it's beam....


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Nov 1, 2009)

piper said:


> Well, I almost had to go to Manitoba to find it! I found it at the 5th store I tried. Slowly moving west it was the farthest away from my place. Go figure.
> 
> For reference it is CDN Tire # 065-2068-4 NOMA Glass Reinforced Nylon Flashlight. 60 Lumens CREE XLamp XP-E LED.


That product# is listed as a 3AAA 1 watt 45 lumen light.

Canadian Tire sometimes have Noma lights on sale so maybe this one may go on sale sometime.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 4, 2009)

Got an email from Walmart earlier saying that my light had showed up. I used their Site-to-Store service since their store was only a mile away, and it was free. I can't resist free shipping.

My Dad just happened to be over at Walmart today shopping, and so he called me to see if I needed anything. I asked him if he would pick it up, and he did. FedEx shipped it in a box that was about 50X larger than the packaging. lol

Anyhoo, so far I am really liking this little light. With it's polymer body, it looks like a miniature Chinese version of a SureFire G2. Only much smaller, and whose plastic doesn't feel quite as durable. I wish it had a forward clickie, but I think I can live with the stock reverse clickie as it is. Though it has a loud click to it.

The textured reflector helps throw out a really nice beam. It's very reminiscent of the beam you'd get on SureFire's reflector-shod flashlights. The CREE LED has a warmish tint around the hotspot, while the rest of the beam seems cooler in color. Maybe it's not, but that's just the impression that I get. 

And while my 1st Gen. KX2 will toss its hotspot further, this light does an admirable job for its size. This Brinkmann's floody-type beam lights up a nice swath of the path in front of you. 

This will make an excellent little light to use around the house, or for walking a pet. If any of my family (or friends) want to borrow a light, this is the one that I will be loaning out.. 

PS- If you are looking for stocking stuffers for the kiddies, here you go..


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Nov 7, 2009)

PJD said:


> MojaveMoon07...I owned the 2AAA Energizer inspection light a short while back. While it's output isn't bad for a 2AAA utility light, the Brinkmann 1AA, simply put, blows it away as far as output is concerned. In all fairness however, they're two completely different animals all together. The Energizer is designed to be an up-close inspection light, and in this capacity it functions very well...if it were TOO bright, it's usefulness would be diminished due to light reflected back in your eyes when you're trying to "inspect" something. The Brinkmann is touted as a "tactical" light. While I personally don't think it's output is bright enough to qualify it as a bonafide "TACTICAL" light, it's still plenty bright for most things you'd ever need a good utility light for. It throws a VERY smooth beam a pretty good way for a 1AA light of ANY brand. They're both pretty good "brick and mortar" lights, but IMHO the Brinkmann gives you considerably more bang for the buck! Hope that helped...
> 
> PJD



I'm very sorry for my late reply. Thank you, you've been a big help! What I wanted for my mother was a jack-of-all-trades flashlight for my mother, and this Brinkmann light has turned out to be perfect for her.

First of all, with winter weather temperatures coming soon I think the rugged plastic will be more comfortable for her to hold _(than a metal body)_.

Second, she told me that the dimensions of this flashlight are just right for her hand -- this light is very comfortable for her to hold.

Third, what I meant by "jack of all trades" is that the light from this flashlight is just right for her -- it's bright enough for indoor and outdoor use without being too bright for indoors and without being too dim for outdoors. And I'm especially pleased that the center of the light from this flashlight is not so bright as to create a glare regardless of what you're examing near to or far from you.

Fourth, the switch. Initially she and I needed one hand to hold the flashlight and the other hand to press the switch to turn the flashlight on/off. However, now the switch has become easier to use and now either one of us can comfortably turn the flashlight on/off with only one hand.





It's a mystery to me as to why this flashlight is so hard to find and as to why there is literally no mention of it on Brinkmann's website. I bought it at a local Pep Boys.

And I'm appreciative that you were knowledgeable about and shared your thoughts on the Inspection Light. If Lowes has a good return policy, that might be just the right flashlight for my father who has different needs from a flashlight than my mother.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Nov 7, 2009)

I measured the Brinkmann.

4-1/8" _[it's just a hair over 4-1/8]_ x 1-1/4" _[at widest point]_ x 1" _[at narrowest point]_


----------



## hogger (Nov 7, 2009)

This light is a real sleeper. If only more people had access to it....
This light of those that I own comes the closest to matching the beam on my LF3XT.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 7, 2009)

This sucker is even brighter on AA NiMH bats!!


----------



## Chadder (Nov 7, 2009)

I use mine for the kids when we are playing. It has plenty of lumens for everything we do. When I bought mine at walmart they also had a brinkman 2AAA with and tilting head and the same output as the AA. I bought both and love the 2AAA even more. It was also about $10.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Nov 7, 2009)

Chadder said:


> I use mine for the kids when we are playing. It has plenty of lumens for everything we do. When I bought mine at walmart they also had a brinkman 2AAA with and tilting head and the same output as the AA. I bought both and love the 2AAA even more. It was also about $10.







Hmmm... if you used the word "_also_", then it sounds like you're saying you paid $ 10 for a Brinkmann single AA. I'm not trying to insult you, but I wonder if you bought the right one. I don't think anyone's seen one of these on the store shelf at Walmart. I thought so far Walmart only carried these online:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12429494

And I don't think anyone has yet found one of these for $ 10 or so.

And post #9 in this discussion has a picture of the packaging:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=3018556&postcount=9

And when you open the package, in the battery tube is a slip of paper from the manufacturer which states the model number 809-1095-0


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Nov 7, 2009)

Chadder said:


> I use mine for the kids when we are playing. It has plenty of lumens for everything we do. When I bought mine at walmart they also had a brinkman 2AAA with and tilting head and the same output as the AA. I bought both and love the 2AAA even more. It was also about $10.



Is this the tilting flashlight you bought ?

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10902879


----------



## radu1976 (Dec 20, 2009)

piper said:


> Well, I almost had to go to Manitoba to find it! I found it at the 5th store I tried. Slowly moving west it was the farthest away from my place. Go figure.
> 
> For reference it is CDN Tire # 065-2068-4 NOMA Glass Reinforced Nylon Flashlight. 60 Lumens CREE XLamp XP-E LED.


 

I found a AA CREE NOMA in a canadian tyre from Red Deer, AB, CAN.
21$ with taxes.
Not bad for an AA...much brighter with a 14500...it wasn't dead after running it at 3.7V but it was very hot after 10 min.
Very white pleasant beam, very smooth but I am not crazy after its plastic body.
On the other side, I have seen that it didn't keep regulation with 14500...so I will return it 
Unfortunately I don't have NiMH cells to see if it's regulated with those :shrug:


----------



## damn_hammer (Mar 1, 2010)

Surefire Z33 lanyard system on the Brinkmann 1xAA:


----------



## LightJaguar (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn that Brinkman is larger then what I thought if a lanyard ring for a 6P/C2 fits around it. 
Looks kind of cool actually but if I were to put a Surefire lanyard on my Brinkman Maxfire LX there is a possibility of the Lanyard costing more then the flashlight itself :thinking:


----------



## damn_hammer (Mar 2, 2010)

You can see in the first pick that the lanyard ring it not exactly snug, the OD at the attachment point is less then the G2. I picked a few Z33 lanyard systems up on the MP for $5 each. For me the Z33 plus the Brinkman 1xAA was ~$20 total.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Mar 2, 2010)

> damn_hammer said:
> 
> 
> > You can see in the first pick that the lanyard ring it not exactly snug, the OD at the attachment point is less then the G2.
> ...




What are "_OD_" and "_MP_" ?


----------



## damn_hammer (Mar 2, 2010)

OD, outside diameter. MP, Market Place. The buy, sell trade part of CPF. It's a seperate registration, but you can use the same screen name as here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/index.php?


----------



## j4j (Mar 25, 2010)

after 3 months own this Flashlight, today i decided to put a rustFire 14500 3.7V 900mAh Rechargeable Lithium Battery i got from dealextreme , it's was really bright for about 30 seconds, then it's stop working, removed the cap and smell the burned. 
Now it's not working anymore.
Did i put in the wrong battery?


----------



## damn_hammer (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, yes you did. Post #9 of this thread let out the magic smoke on their Brinkman using a 14500 also. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3018556&postcount=9


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 9, 2010)

*bump*

Sorry about the bump, but I didn't want to start another thread.

Has anyone found anything that will work on this as a diffuser? If so, would you mind sharing what you found? Thanks!

.

Btw, even all this time later, I still find this little light to be a great pocket carry light around the house.. 

PS- I am also using a Surefire Z33 lanyard ring on it. But to keep it from moving around, I crimped it down with some needle-nose pliers so that it now fits snugly against the body. It works great!


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Aug 6, 2011)

Schuey2002 said:


> This sucker is even brighter on AA NiMH bats!!



We just bought a second one from Walmart's website. So this Brinkmann Armormax AA can be safely used with a NiMH such as the Sanyo eneloop ?


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 6, 2011)

I've had no problems running my Armormax AA on a variety of AA NiMh batteries....


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------

